# krusader como gestor de ficheros por defecto [CERRADO]

## Hefistion

Buenas, he instalado krusader y pretendía que fuera mi gestor de ficheros por defecto en vez de konqueror, he seguido las siguietes instrucciones

http://sathyasays.wordpress.com/2007/06/18/making-dolphin-the-default-file-manager/

Al añadir la entrada krusader, y al intentar abrir una carpeta lanza krusader pero no lo abre, he intentado lanzar desde consola el comando que  aparece en la asociación de ficheros del centro de control kde

```
hefistion@nederland /home/hefistion/.dvdcss $ krusader -caption "%c" %i %m

krusader: Argumento inesperado '%i'.

krusader: Use --help para obtener una lista de las opciones disponibles en la línea de comandos.
```

y como se ve no funciona y 

```
 krusader --help-all
```

 me deja igual .

Si ejecuto krusader desde consola o desde kmenu funciona perfectamente en cambio si elijo abrir una carpeta con abrir con -->  krusader, no funciona, he visto que el comando que lanza para abrir es el descrito anteriormente

Imagino que solucionando el problema de ejecución de "abrir con" ya estara todo.

salu2 y gracias por la ayudaLast edited by Hefistion on Mon Aug 20, 2007 5:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## i92guboj

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Buenas, he instalado krusader y pretendía que fuera mi gestor de ficheros por defecto en vez de konqueror, he seguido las siguietes instrucciones
> 
> http://sathyasays.wordpress.com/2007/06/18/making-dolphin-the-default-file-manager/
> 
> Al añadir la entrada krusader, y al intentar abrir una carpeta lanza krusader pero no lo abre, he intentado lanzar desde consola el comando que  aparece en la asociación de ficheros del centro de control kde
> ...

 

No uso krusader, y no se si te ayudará esto, pero por probar que no quede.

No se que significan esos parámetros, y no voy a instalar krusader para enterarme, sin embargo, si hay un par de cosas extrañas.

Dichos argumentos se usan en menús y lugares desde los que se lanzan los programas en plan más automático, como al hacer click sobre los links en konqueror o al abrir un tipo de archivo asociado. No tiene sentido usar ese tipo de argumentos en la línea de comandos, porque en ese caso kde no puede suministrar dichos argumentos de forma automática. 

Me explico, por ejemplo, en kde se suele usar %s como el argumento general aplicable a rutas o nombres de archivo. Por ejemplo, si quieres lanzar las urls que aparezcan en kmail con konqueror, pues te vas a la config de kmail o al panel de control de kde, y escoges "konqueror %s" como tu lanzador de urls. No tiene por qué ser un programa de kde, podrías usar cualquier otro buscador. Será kmail el que le de el valor correcto a %s antes de llamar al programa en cuestión, así que no hay problema.

Sin embargo, no tiene sentido usar dicha propiedad, %s, en línea de comandos, porque entonces el programa no tiene forma de saber las urls a las que te estás refiriendo.

No se si el caso con krusader es el mismo, porque no se que quieren decir dichos parámetros, pero por la pinta que tiene el error, es muy posible que estés intentando hacer algo que simplemente no es lógico. Cuando estés usando la línea de comandos, los parámetros de ese tipo se han de sustituir por parámetros reales, ya que ni el terminal ni bash van a ahcer la sustitución por tí, como la haría kmail. Probablemente, simplemente usando "krusader /path/" te abra la carpeta deseada de forma correcta. Para hacer cosas más complejas tendrás que consultar la documentación de krusader.

----------

## sefirotsama

i92guboj ya lo ha dicho todo. Elimina los "%x" que són parametros internos del menú K y de konqueror. Lanzalo de forma manual (ejemplo):

```

krusader ~
```

----------

## Hefistion

Muchas gracias por contestar, he probado lo que decis y os cuento:

1º Si lanzo krusader con el ejecutor de comandos (ALT+F2) poniendo el comando krusader funciona perfectamente

2º Si elijo una carpeta, boton derecho abrir con y pongo krusader no funciona   :Confused: 

habría alguna posibilidad de ver en algún sitio el log que produce el lanzamiento de krusader en el punto 2?

salu2

----------

## achaw

Fijate en ~/.xsession-errors , a mi me suena que le erraste en algun paso del proceso de configuracion.

Saludos

----------

## Hefistion

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Fijate en ~/.xsession-errors , a mi me suena que le erraste en algun paso del proceso de configuracion.
> 
> Saludos

 

Gracias por la ayuda, he mirado en mi .xsession-errors y no he visto nada relativo a krusader

salu2

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gracias por la ayuda, he mirado en mi .xsession-errors y no he visto nada relativo a krusader
> 
> 

 

Y al reporting de errores???

De todas manaeras, lo que te interesaba era lanzarlo directamente, no? Crea un comando-lanzadera preparado

----------

## Hefistion

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> 
> 
> De todas manaeras, lo que te interesaba era lanzarlo directamente, no? Crea un comando-lanzadera preparado

 

Lo que quiero es usar krusader en vez de konqueror,  pero el problema es que el mismo krusader no funciona bien en el sentido de que si elijo una carpeta y utilizo la opción "abrir con" y elijo krusader no abre la carpeta, si ejecuto krusader desde kmenu o alt+f2 si funciona..   :Rolling Eyes: 

salu2 y gracias

----------

## sefirotsama

que pasaria si sustituyes el path del konqueror por el de krusader?

supongo que habra problemas cuando a konqueror se le llama internamente...

En la web de krussader no hay más info?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

>  *sefirotsama wrote:*   
> 
> De todas manaeras, lo que te interesaba era lanzarlo directamente, no? Crea un comando-lanzadera preparado 
> 
> Lo que quiero es usar krusader en vez de konqueror,  pero el problema es que el mismo krusader no funciona bien en el sentido de que si elijo una carpeta y utilizo la opción "abrir con" y elijo krusader no abre la carpeta, si ejecuto krusader desde kmenu o alt+f2 si funciona..  
> ...

 

Siguiendo la política general de kde, prueba a asignar "krusader %s" como comando a esa opción del menú. Quizás ande así.

----------

## Hefistion

Hola, gracias por las respuestas

1º En la web de krusader tienen un enlace de como hacer de krusader el gestor de ficheros por defecto pero es de la forma que puse en el enalce del primer post, el problema es que que krusader no me funciona en kde si utilizo abrir con, con lo cual imagino que la hacer las llamadas desde kde a krusader tampoco funciona.

2º Si lanzo krusader "%s" o krusader %s desde alt+f2 no hace nada y en mi .xsession he visot lo siguiente (siento no haberlo visto antes):

```
krusader: Argumento inesperado '%s'.

krusader: Use --help para obtener una lista de las opciones disponibles en la línea de comandos.

X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8

  Major opcode:  157

  Minor opcode:  6

  Resource id:  0x1a5

X Error: BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter) 4

  Major opcode:  54

  Minor opcode:  0

  Resource id:  0x1212ce7
```

salu2 y gracias de nuevo

----------

## achaw

No...no estas entendiendo.  "%s" es una variable, que se reemplaza x un archivo o carpeta. Cuando el compañero dice krusader %s, te lo esta diciendo para que lo pongas, en la configuracion de KDE (no lo uso, asi q imagino q en alguna seccion de Kcontrol). Si lo queres lanzar desde Alt+F2, tendrias q reemplazar "%s" por un archivo en cuestion. Ej: "krusader /home/tu_usuario"

Saludos

----------

## Hefistion

ok, pues sigo igual   :Evil or Very Mad:  he probado a lanzarlo desde alt+f2 tal y como me has dicho y nada, (si lo hago funcionar desde alt+f2 lo demas lo etngo mas facil  :Smile:   )

```
krusader: Argumento inesperado '/home/hefistion/'.

krusader: Use --help para obtener una lista de las opciones disponibles en la línea de comandos.
```

salu2 y gracias

----------

## i92guboj

No me extraña.

```
krusader: Argumento inesperado '/home/hefistion/'.

krusader: Use --help para obtener una lista de las opciones disponibles en la línea de comandos.
```

Al final lo he instalado.

```

$ krusader --help

Modo de uso: krusader [opciones-Qt] [opciones-KDE] [opciones] 

Krusader

Un administrador de archivos para KDE con paneles dobles.

Opciones genéricas:

  --help                    Muestra ayuda sobre las opciones.

  --help-qt                 Muestra opciones específicas de Qt.

  --help-kde                Muestra opciones específicas de KDE.

  --help-all                Muestra todas las opciones.

  --author                  Muestra información del autor.

  -v, --version             Muestra información de la versión.

  --license                 Muestra información de la licencia.

  --                        Fin de las opciones.

Opciones:

  --left <path>             Comenzar panel izquierdo en <path>

  --right <path>            Comenzar panel derecho en <path>

  --profile <panel-profile> Cargar este perfil al inicio

```

Como ejemplo:

```
$ krusader --left ~ --right /storage/
```

Eso sería en línea de comandos.

En el menú, supongo que algo como esto debería funcionar:

```
$ krusader --left ~ --right %s
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Al final lo he instalado.

 

Eso es lo que yo llamo "ganas de ayudar" !!

Y? Que tenía de bueno respecto a konqueror?

Ya me entraron ganas de probarlo a ver que tiene de raro...

Ya que estamos, i92guboj, que te pasó en la foto? Tan fuerte está el sol en españa? Sabía de la ola de calor pero para tanto será?   :Smile: 

Salud!

**EDIT** Lo acabo de desinstalar, es la versión qt del norton comander, total comander, midnigth commander, dos navigator y tantos otros clones!

----------

## Hefistion

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> **EDIT** Lo acabo de desinstalar, es la versión qt del norton comander, total comander, midnigth commander, dos navigator y tantos otros clones!

 

Exacto, para mi me hes mas comodo que konqueror, cuestion de gustos  :Wink: 

i92guboj muchas gracias por la ayuda, he seguido tu consejo, por linea de comando no hay problema, el problema lo sigo teniendo al intentar utilizar la opción de boton derecho del raton y "abrir con" lo he intentado lanzar con :

```
krusader --left ~ --right /home/hefistion
```

 y seguimos igual.  Tambien he probado con 

```
krusader --left ~ --right %s
```

salu2 y muchas gracias

----------

## i92guboj

Es difícil saber cual es el problema si no podemos ver los posibles mensajes de error, si es que hay algunos.

Yo haría esto:

1.- apagar xdm, y logearme desde línea de comandos, puedes hacer como root "/etc/init.d/xdm stop"

2.- una vez en línea de comandos, inicia X de esta forma:

```

& startx &> ~/Xorg.log 2>&1

```

3.- Ahora inicia un terminal, konsole o cualquier otro, y ejecuta esto en él

```

$ tail -f ~/Xorg.log

```

A partir de aquí, todos los mensajes que normalmente saldrían en consola, saldrán en esa ventana de terminal. Prueba a lanzar konqueror (no te preocupes si salen muchos mensajes de kbuildsycoca, es normal). Luego, desde él, prueba a lanzar la opción para abrir krusader, y observa si salen errores en la ventana de tail.

También puedes probar este comando:

```

$ konqueror --profile midnightcommander

```

Desde luego, no es lo mismo que krusader, pero quizás te interese.

----------

## Hefistion

Muchas gracias en cuanto llegue a casa lo pruebo y te comento.

salu2

----------

## Hefistion

Bueno pues ya lo he probado y nada

cuando desde xterm ejecuto konqueror y ejecuto abrir con :

```
hefistion@nederland ~ $ konqueror 

kbuildsycoca running...

krusader: Argumento inesperado '/home/hefistion/ktorrent'.

krusader: Use --help para obtener una lista de las opciones disponibles en la línea de comandos.

```

Y eb X.log nada descriptivo:

```
hostname: `Host' desconocido

xauth:  creating new authority file /home/hefistion//.serverauth.21407

X Window System Version 7.2.0

Release Date: 22 January 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8-nuko x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux nederland 2.6.21-gentoo-r4-nuko #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Aug 3 19:13:42 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 30 June 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug  6 19:01:05 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion

```

Basicamente me gusta/necesito krusader por la sincronizacion de carpetas, he probado unison (rama inestable amd64) pero da un error de ejecucion.

salu2 y gracias una vez mas

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sincronización de carpetas? Como es eso? me interesa... (Ya lo estoy instalado de nuevo)

Lamento no poder ayudarte en tu problema puntual.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Hefistion wrote:*   

> Bueno pues ya lo he probado y nada
> 
> cuando desde xterm ejecuto konqueror y ejecuto abrir con :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A ver jeje, hay algo que está mal en el comando que estés usando, y ahí es donde deberías mirar. No necesitas buscar más errores ni nada, el error es este:

```
krusader: Argumento inesperado '/home/hefistion/ktorrent'.

krusader: Use --help para obtener una lista de las opciones disponibles en la línea de comandos.

```

Asegúrate de que estás usando un argumento válido para krusader. El por qué del error, es otro tema, pero el error es ese, y ninguno más. Pega aquí el comando (pega, no copies a mano) que hayas asignado a los directorios en konqueror. Recuerda que simplemente "krusader <nombredir>" no funcionará, seguramente ese es tu problema, y por eso de dice que el argumento suministrado (nombre del directorio) no es válido. Necesitarás algo como "krusader --left <nombredir>". En el caso de konqueror, sería "krusader --left %s" o quizás "krusader --left %u", no lo se.

----------

## i92guboj

Bueno, me decidí a probar y parece que krusader tiene algún problema con los paths, en efecto, no es capaz de leer bien el segundo argumento por alguna razón estúpida. De todas formas hay una cosa que me intriga: ¿cual es el adelanto en abrir konqueror para luego abrir carpetas en krusader? ¿no sería mejor arrancar krusader directamente y ahorrarte el paso intermedio? ¿o es solo que quieres tener la opción en el menú del click derecho para usarla con ciertos directorios?

----------

## Hefistion

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Bueno, me decidí a probar y parece que krusader tiene algún problema con los paths, en efecto, no es capaz de leer bien el segundo argumento por alguna razón estúpida. De todas formas hay una cosa que me intriga: ¿cual es el adelanto en abrir konqueror para luego abrir carpetas en krusader? ¿no sería mejor arrancar krusader directamente y ahorrarte el paso intermedio? ¿o es solo que quieres tener la opción en el menú del click derecho para usarla con ciertos directorios?

 

ante todo darte las gracias por el tiempo que te has tomado conmigo i92guboj, y contestando a tus preguntas, pues no es que haya algún adelanto simplemente que quería tener krusader como gestor de ficheros predeterminado, evitarme andar buscando las carpetas si con el boton derecho o pinchando sobre ella puedo acceder automáticamente

salu2 y muchas gracias

----------

## Hefistion

Bueno, pues ya di con la solución, no me matéis  :Wink:  , simplemente era poniendo

```
krusader --left
```

 sin mas parámetros.

Muchas gracias a todas las ayudas  :Smile: 

salu2

----------

